# Cinnamon Chip Gems



## Raine (Jan 14, 2005)

Cinnamon Chip Gems







Yield: 4 dozen
1 cup (2 sticks) butter or margarine, softened 
2 pckg (3-ounces each) cream cheese, softened 
2 cups All-purpose flour 
1/2 cup Sugar 
1/3 cup Ground roasted almonds 
2  Eggs 
1 can (14-ounce) Eagle® Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk (NOT evaporated milk) 
1 tsp Vanilla extract 
1 1/3 cups Hershey®'s Cinnamon Chips, divided 
Procedures
1 Beat butter and cream cheese in large bowl until well blended; stir in flour, sugar and almonds. Cover; refrigerate about 1 hour.  
2 Divide dough into 4 equal parts. Shape each part into 12 smooth balls. Place each ball in small muffin cup (1 3/4 inches in diameter); press evenly on bottom and up sides of each cup.  
3 Heat oven to 375°. Beat eggs in small bowl. Add Eagle® Brand and vanilla; mix well. Place 7 cinnamon chips in bottom of each muffin cup; fill a generous three-fourths full with Eagle® Brand mixture.  
4 Bake 18 to 20 minutes or until tops are puffed and just beginning to turn golden brown. Cool 3 minutes. Sprinkle about 15 chips on top of the filling. Cool completely in pan on wire rack. Remove from pan using small metal spatula or sharp knife. Cool completely. Store tightly covered at room temperature.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

I will with out a doubt 
be making these
some day.  Thanks!


----------

